# Puppy hernia



## rachel_mannix (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi I wondered if anybody could help. I think my 10 week old pup has a hernia?! I haven't noticed before but she has a little round lump about half way up her tummy right in the centre. Could this be a hernia, she's due at the vets for her jabs nxt week, but should I take her in before? 
Sorry for the long post she's my first puppy and I fear I could have done something to cause it?


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Hia!
Dont panic, if u lay pup on her bak n push it and it disapears its a hernea, if it remains then its a belly button....she has an outy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

rachel_mannix said:


> Hi I wondered if anybody could help. I think my 10 week old pup has a hernia?! I haven't noticed before but she has a little round lump about half way up her tummy right in the centre. Could this be a hernia, she's due at the vets for her jabs nxt week, but should I take her in before?
> Sorry for the long post she's my first puppy and I fear I could have done something to cause it?


If it's a hernia,it won't be anything you have done to cause it.

Some are caused when the bitch is a little rough with the puppies cord or some are inherited.
Some hernia's disappear on their own and other's need fixing,this can be done whilst been neutered.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rachel_mannix said:


> Hi I wondered if anybody could help. I think my 10 week old pup has a hernia?! I haven't noticed before but she has a little round lump about half way up her tummy right in the centre. Could this be a hernia, she's due at the vets for her jabs nxt week, but should I take her in before?
> Sorry for the long post she's my first puppy and I fear I could have done something to cause it?


My first puppies hernia was found when he had his first jab. It could have been done at birth or its hereditery a weakness in the stomach wall and you will be told not breed with her, it will not bother her and there wont be any need to have anything done so dont worry.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Millie had quite a big hernia but I was told about this when I got her, it was inherited from the stud dogs side (whom they had castrated after). 

I had hers repaired when she was 6 months, it cost £185 for the operation and she recovered really quickly, in fact you could barely see where they had cut her open when they look the stitches out after 10 days.

The vet said we could leave it unless it went hard, apparently that means that the actual gut is poking through the stomac wall. I still opeted to get it done as I didn't like the idea of her having a hole there.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Archie has a small hernia but he was not born with it he did it when he was knocked over by one of his breeders big dogs. He will have it repaired when he is a little older.


----------



## rachel_mannix (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies. She has only just got it, which is what worried me, but you've all made me feel a bit better about it. It's only tiny as she's tiny, but it is hard and has a blue appearance. 
She doesn't seem bothered about it at all  
Thanks again


----------

